# Cut-off date for 6th July Invitation Round



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July 
2611 - 65 points before 10th June
2211 - 65 points, before 25th June
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, 5 June or later


In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

*1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-2nd July

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 10th June

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 25th June

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect after 5 June*


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Update


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

sktan said:


> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> 
> 2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July
> ...


These estimates looks good
27th June, 65 points- NO invitation for 2611


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

EOI submitted on 5th July with 60 points. 
Nothing yet.


----------



## SeemaR (Jul 6, 2015)

HI Can anyone tell me what are my chances of having received an invitation in the July 6th 2015 round ? Here is my summary : EOI submitted on 

Category : Business Analyst ANZ Code : 26111

Listening:8.5
Reading:8.5
Writing:7.5
Speaking:8.0
________________________________
Overall:8.0

Submitted EOI with 60 points on the 25th February 2015


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> EOI submitted on 5th July with 60 points.
> Nothing yet.


For 233211, you should get invited in Sept round if not before.


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> HI Can anyone tell me what are my chances of having received an invitation in the July 6th 2015 round ? Here is my summary : EOI submitted on
> 
> Category : Business Analyst ANZ Code : 26111
> 
> ...


Not even 65 pointers who submitted late were invited, hopefully next round should work


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

sktan said:


> For 233211, you should get invited in Sept round if not before.


Are there any timelines or guesstimates that you have made and would like to share?
Are you referring to 189 or 190?

Thanks mate.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

SeemaR said:


> HI Can anyone tell me what are my chances of having received an invitation in the July 6th 2015 round ? Here is my summary : EOI submitted on
> 
> Category : Business Analyst ANZ Code : 26111
> 
> ...


There are 65 pointers for 2611 who didn't get invited, no invitation will be sent out for 60 pointer of 2611 until all 65 pointers for 2611 are invited.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

sudeepdai said:


> Are there any timelines or guesstimates that you have made and would like to share?
> Are you referring to 189 or 190?
> 
> Thanks mate.


I was referring to 189. Starting from July 2015, there will be one invitation per month. Invitation for 190 on the other hand is an ongoing process. 

Assuming that the number of EOI lodged between the cut off date for the July round and the invitation quota for the August round remains the same. You can expect the cut off date for 60 pointers for occupation other than 2611, 2613, 2211 to move around 27 days, give or take. 
As a 60 pointer with an EOI date of effect for 5 June got invited, if we were to take that as the cut off date fot the July round, the estimated cut off date for the August round might be somewhere around 2 July. More accurate estimate can be provided once the report (with official data) for the July round is out.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points somewhere between 10 June- 16 June


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

*No Invite yet*

Hi All, 

Just to update. I submitted EOI on June 24th - with 65 points under 2211 but did not receive an invite. I doubt the cut off was 25th June, 2015. My guess is that for 2211 there was a huge backlog from 2 months. Hopefully, next round will do the trick.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

sktan said:


> I was referring to 189. Starting from July 2015, there will be one invitation per month. Invitation for 190 on the other hand is an ongoing process.
> 
> Assuming that the number of EOI lodged between the cut off date for the July round and the invitation quota for the August round remains the same. You can expect the cut off date for 60 pointers for occupation other than 2611, 2613, 2211 to move around 27 days, give or take.
> As a 60 pointer with an EOI date of effect for 5 June got invited, if we were to take that as the cut off date fot the July round, the estimated cut off date for the August round might be somewhere around 2 July. More accurate estimate can be provided once the report (with official data) for the July round is out.


Thanks a lot! Great insight!


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 2nd July 
2611 - 65 points before 25th May
2211 - 65 points, before 30th May
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-16th June 


In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

*1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-2nd July

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 25th May

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 30th May

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect after between 10th-16th June*


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> ...



You are doing great work sktan.
I still havent received any formal mail from my agent but your post gives me good hope.
Seems they are on leave today lol
Hoping to get mail soon..


----------



## roohi21 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi Friends,

My husband applied for SA SS on July 6, today morning. He has 60 points with ANZSCO code 149914 that was high availability while we were applying but now is special conditions apply. Can anyone help me with the cut-off date for invitation? What are our chances of invitation?

Thanks in advance,
Roohi


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

brisbane_bound said:


> You are doing great work sktan.
> I still havent received any formal mail from my agent but your post gives me good hope.
> Seems they are on leave today lol
> Hoping to get mail soon..


You've definitely got it, so just have everything for the visa application ready for your agent for when they finally bother to confirm the good news.


----------



## brisbane_bound (Jan 27, 2015)

sktan said:


> You've definitely got it, so just have everything for the visa application ready for your agent for when they finally bother to confirm the good news.


Yeah i think the most tie consuming will be PCC and medicals.
But i would require the invite letter for the PCC i guess.
And still need to wait for the agent to give me details for getting my medicals done.

Do you recommend to have anything close by other than these which could save time?


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Sktan
Thanks for the great analysis.
I am planning to file EOI around mid August with 65 points (hopefully - ACS assessment and PTE preparation going on simultaneously) for 261111 - ICT-Business Analyst. .
Any inputs on by when would I get invited? I suppose going by current trends getting invited in the next round even with 65 points seems difficult.


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Sktan
> Thanks for the great analysis.
> I am planning to file EOI around mid August with 65 points (hopefully - ACS assessment and PTE preparation going on simultaneously) for 261111 - ICT-Business Analyst. .
> Any inputs on by when would I get invited? I suppose going by current trends getting invited in the next round even with 65 points seems difficult.


You should be fine with 65 points, lots of people have been invited with that. Dont worry.


----------



## arjunsasikumar (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi,
any possibility of getting invitation for august 2015.

Visa: 189;
Occupation: Structural Engineer - 233214; 
IELTS: 24/04/2014;L:8.0;R:6.5;W:6.0; S:6.5
EOI Sub.(60 Pts): 03/Jul/15; 
Invited: XXX
Visa Lodged: XXX
PCC-India: XXX
Medicals: XXX; 
CO Contact: 
Grant:

Visa: 190;
Occupation: Structural Engineer - 233214; 
IELTS: 24/04/2014;L:8.0;R:6.5;W:6.0; S:6.5
EOI Sub.(65 Pts): 03/Jul/15; 
Invited: XXX
Visa Lodged: XXX
PCC-India: XXX
Medicals: XXX; 
CO Contact:


----------



## 777k (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Guys

The following is my detail ,
ANSCO Code- 261112 - Systems Analyst
EOI Points - 60
EOI Lodged Date - 15th Mar 2015

I have not received an invite based on the 6th Jul round as i understand that it was issued to all applications who had 65 & above points. In this scenario, What are the possible chances for me and the 261112 60 pointers applications to get a 189 visa invitation? Your feedback and opinion will help all of us, Thank You.


----------



## mpat01 (Jul 3, 2015)

sktan said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
> Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.
> ...



Hi Sktan,

Your recent post says 2211 - 65 Points before, 30 May and previous one 2211 - 65 points before, 25th June. I am aware this is just an estimate, but has any 65 pointers vouched for till 30th May?

I've read all the threads but haven't found any with 30 May on 2211.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Sktan,

Any guess for below EOIs for visa 189 - ICT Business Analyst 261111 - 60 Points

1) EOI - 8th May 2015

2) EOI - 1st July 2015


----------



## unlimitedme (Aug 30, 2014)

mpat01 said:


> Hi Sktan,
> 
> Your recent post says 2211 - 65 Points before, 30 May and previous one 2211 - 65 points before, 25th June. I am aware this is just an estimate, but has any 65 pointers vouched for till 30th May?
> 
> I've read all the threads but haven't found any with 30 May on 2211.


they probably told him via PM, but again this is just an estimation.
a lot of silent reader in this forum that may not share their details.
if you want a more concrete data, i suggest to wait for official announcement.


----------



## varun_uce (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
i have submitted eoi on 18 may with 60 pts as sys analyst. havnt got anything.
i have seen that there are 2300 invitations on 6july. does it take one day to assign all 2300 invitations or this process runs for more than one days.
regards,
sunny,


----------



## varun_uce (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi there,
does the invitation process last for only day(eg for 6 july) or it takes more than that to assign all the invitations for one particular round.

EOI submitted on 18 may 2015 with 60 pts as sys analyst.
my skill assessment will expire on 29 july. i cant reassess it as i didnt do proff year.


----------



## zector (Oct 19, 2014)

varun_uce said:


> Hi everyone,
> i have submitted eoi on 18 may with 60 pts as sys analyst. havnt got anything.
> i have seen that there are 2300 invitations on 6july. does it take one day to assign all 2300 invitations or this process runs for more than one days.
> regards,
> sunny,


Invitation is automated, and started 12am (Sydney time) last July 6. It took only 30 mins, more or less.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

gd2015 said:


> Hi Sktan
> Thanks for the great analysis.
> I am planning to file EOI around mid August with 65 points (hopefully - ACS assessment and PTE preparation going on simultaneously) for 261111 - ICT-Business Analyst. .
> Any inputs on by when would I get invited? I suppose going by current trends getting invited in the next round even with 65 points seems difficult.


Any chance you can opt for 2613 instead of 2611? The occupation ceiling for 2611 is a lot less than that of 2613. 
There is currently around 1 and a half month worth of backlog for 65 pointers for 2611 so I think you can expect an invitation in October/November.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

arjunsasikumar said:


> Hi,
> any possibility of getting invitation for august 2015.
> 
> Visa: 189;
> ...


Yes, you have a very good chance for August.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

777k said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The following is my detail ,
> ANSCO Code- 261112 - Systems Analyst
> ...


One thing I noticed is that there is a large pool of high pointers for this particular occupation code and the current change to the system (from two invitation rounds per month to one invitation round per month) works in advantage for high scoring applicants of popular occupations (namely 2613, 2611, 2211), making it more difficult for 60 pointers to get invited. I think you will get invited eventually but it can takes MONTHS but if invitation time is a concern, try to either
i) attempt IELTs or PTE again to boost score
ii) work towards a NATTI accreditation to get an extra 5 points
iii) opt for state nomination
iv) see if you can get a positive assessment for other ICT occupation code


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

mpat01 said:


> Hi Sktan,
> 
> Your recent post says 2211 - 65 Points before, 30 May and previous one 2211 - 65 points before, 25th June. I am aware this is just an estimate, but has any 65 pointers vouched for till 30th May?
> 
> I've read all the threads but haven't found any with 30 May on 2211.


I have seen one 65 pointer who submitted her EOI on 20th April who got invited.
There is another 65 pointer who submitted his EOI on 31st May that did NOT get invited. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

UPDATE

Below are the estimated cut-off dates for the 6th July invitation round .
Dates are estimated based on summary of information members of this forum provided.

2613 - 65 points between 28th June - 30th June
2611 - 65 points before 19th Aprii
2211 - 65 points, between 22th-30th May
For all other ANZSCO code - 60 points, between 10th-14th June 


In order to improve the accuracy of the dates and to narrow down the date range, please reply and indicate your occupation code, EOI date of effect and your score if one of the following applies to you.

*1. 2613 applicants who scored exactly 65 points and have received an invitationwith an EOI date of effect between 28th June-30th June

2. 2611 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BEFORE 19th April

3. 2211 applicants who have scored 65 or above and DID NOT receive an invitation, with an EOI date of effect BETWEEN 22rd-30th May

4. Applicants with 60 points who have been invited and with an EOI date of effect between 10th-14th June*


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

mpat01,
update to my last reply 
a 65 pointer for 2211 who applied on 22th May got invited, another who applied on 31st May has yet to be invited.


----------



## adycivil (Sep 26, 2015)

arjunsasikumar said:


> Hi,
> any possibility of getting invitation for august 2015.
> 
> Visa: 189;
> ...


hello arjun,
this is aditya, i am looking forward for assessment this year. i need some support over the assessment documents to be sent to engineers australia, could you please send copy of your doc @[email protected]
that would be a great help.
thanks in advance
aditya


----------

